
Show HN: I compiled book recommendations from 1300+ leaders - vhpoet
https://readthistwice.com/people
======
pawnednow
Great work. It looks absolutely polished and really well done. Can you
describe the tech stack and how did you go about collecting images ?

Also, did you fetch the titles via Amazon ?

If you would like to be featured on
[https://hackerspad.net](https://hackerspad.net), please let me know.

~~~
vhpoet
Hey, thank you! It's built on react and node. I fetched the titles from
Amazon, but there's some manual work involved cleaning them up.

I'd love to be featured on [https://hackerspad.net](https://hackerspad.net).
Thank you!

------
atarian
Nice work, the design is very clean and fitting for a site about books. One
comment: I was looking for a link on the header that would give me topics or
categories, but couldn't find one. Eventually I realized "Books" was your
categories page; maybe rename it so people can have an easier time finding it?

~~~
vhpoet
Thank you! And yes, that's a good point, I'll see how I can fix that.

------
aphit
You should check out another Show HN right now which might enhance the look
and feel of your site even more: [https://3d-book-
css.netlify.app/](https://3d-book-css.netlify.app/)

~~~
vhpoet
haha yea I saw that, looks really good. thank you!

------
notdang
Did people stop reading literature? Or they just don't advertise it?

------
sam1r
Is there a way to see which books have been referenced most?

~~~
vhpoet
Yup, [https://readthistwice.com/lists/most-recommended-
books](https://readthistwice.com/lists/most-recommended-books)

------
Feolkin
This looks great, but this feels way too skewed to people who are popular or
in roles of power. Is it really valuable to know what Trump is reading? Emma
Watson? Ashton Kutcher? Oprah? Ellen? Musk? Tom Hanks? Like, at least Obama
was in academia for a long time (also, tagging him just as "politician" is ...
misleading), so he's probably well-read and has decent suggestions. Bill Gates
has been incredibly active in third world development, the tech industry,
etc., so he likely also has decent suggestions. But ... Alicia Keys? There's
way too much noise here.

Edit: BTW, I'm surprised by how well this performs. What did you use to build
this?

~~~
vhpoet
I was actually deliberate about adding these people. The mission here is to
make people read more and some people might not be impressed by what Alicia
Keys, Emma Watson or Taylor Swift have to recommend, but there's an ocean of
teens who don't normally read and no matter what Obama or Bill Gates recommend
they'll not get into reading unless they see a book recommendations from one
of their pop gods.

Thank you, it's built on react and node.

------
scared2
Trump never read most of the books you listed. Please fix that. Specially
those written in '19 '20

~~~
vhpoet
We don't usually include recommendations that look more like a promotion than
a recommendation, but he does explicitly recommend most of these books and it
wouldn't be fair for us to decide which ones he actually did read.

~~~
user00012-ab
To be honest, I loaded the page, saw "what books Trump reads" and gave up on
the site right there.

